# 2006 GTO, can't open glove box.



## JakeStiebs (May 31, 2018)

I just purchased a 2006 GTO. I cannot get the going very box open. I have the glove box key and it is indeed unlocked. Pulling the handle does nothing. I can disengage the bottom of the glove box, but that doesn't seem to help. The glove box light is staying on and killing my battery. Any suggestions? Thank you!


----------

